
Show HN: Play – Insanely fast music video player - feross
https://play.cash
======
tinfoilboy
I like the interface and overall design a lot. But for the player, there isn't
a dedicated full screen button, nor is there volume control, two things that
for music videos and music in general are pretty much needed.

